# Why does Rick and Morty have such an inconsistent schedule?



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 22, 2017)

I understand how something of quality value takes time to develop but I think this show is an exception to the rule. From Season 1 to Season 2 is a whole year apart. Slightly annoying but not terrible. But from Season 2 to 3 is 2 years apart and considering how many episodes are in a single season (1&2 had 10 each) I'm wondering what they are doing with their time if not creating episodes for this show. Does it truly take 2 years to create 10 whole episodes for a single season?

It makes me wonder how the likes like The Simpson's, American Dad, Bob's Burgers, Regular Show, etc does it and they can churn out much more content in less amount of time and of roughly the same quality.

I'm at a loss at how this show gets away with it. It reminds me of Drawn Together and I recall that show getting cancelled because the writers couldn't produce fast enough to the Networks standards.


----------



## Lacius (Apr 22, 2017)

Shows like _American Dad_ are mostly filler with light chuckles and cheap laughs. You can't rush the comedic genius that is _Rick and Morty_.


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 22, 2017)

It seems like the show is popular enough that the network will give the creators that kind of leeway.


----------



## Lacius (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh, and _Rick and Morty_ doesn't use manatee writers.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 22, 2017)

it takes 6 months to make a episode of the simpsons (the norm for animated shows) the only real exception is south park who can pump one out in a week


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 22, 2017)

Lacius said:


> Shows like _American Dad_ are mostly filler with light chuckles and cheap laughs. You can't rush the comedic genius that is _Rick and Morty_.


While I do share some partial agreement, what about say _South Park_ which has high production value but is also produced relatively fast? 




RemixDeluxe said:


> I understand how something of quality value takes time to develop but I think this show is an exception to the rule. From Season 1 to Season 2 is a whole year apart. Slightly annoying but not terrible. But from Season 2 to 3 is 2 years apart and considering how many episodes are in a single season (1&2 had 10 each) I'm wondering what they are doing with their time if not creating episodes for this show. Does it truly take 2 years to create 10 whole episodes for a single season?
> 
> It makes me wonder how the likes like The Simpson's, American Dad, Bob's Burgers, Regular Show, etc does it and they can churn out much more content in less amount of time and of roughly the same quality.
> 
> I'm at a loss at how this show gets away with it. It reminds me of Drawn Together and I recall that show getting cancelled because the writers couldn't produce fast enough to the Networks standards.


Regardless you have to also understand in some sense it is not uncommon as there are a few other shows that share that characteristic in terms of production time.


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 22, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> While I do share some partial agreement, what about say _South Park_ which has high production value but is also produced relatively fast? Regardless you have to also understand in some sense it is not uncommon as there are a few other shows that share that characteristic in terms of production time.



South Parks animation isn't hand drawn like Simpsons & Rick and Morty, the animation style has a lot to do with the turn around. Another big part of the equation is South Park is a non union show, Simpsons is a union show. Lot of staff has to remain in the process, they couldn't streamline if they wanted too.

But Animated shows usually have an awkward inconsistent schedule.


----------



## smf (Apr 22, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Does it truly take 2 years to create 10 whole episodes for a single season?



No. According to wikipedia: "In January 2014, the series was renewed for a second season which premiered on July 26, 2015."

Although that doesn't tell you when the episodes were finished and delivered, they may have been delayed until the schedule opened up.


----------



## Abcdfv (Apr 22, 2017)

Season 3 is supposed to be twice as long as season one and two, so maybe that's why.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 23, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> South Parks animation isn't hand drawn like Simpsons & Rick and Morty, the animation style has a lot to do with the turn around. Another big part of the equation is South Park is a non union show, Simpsons is a union show. Lot of staff has to remain in the process, they couldn't streamline if they wanted too.
> 
> But Animated shows usually have an awkward inconsistent schedule.


when the siimpsons went hd everything except story boards were digital and all coloring and animation goes overseas.


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 23, 2017)

J-Machine said:


> when the siimpsons went hd everything except story boards were digital and all coloring and animation goes overseas.



By hand drawn I mean it is still Stylus-to-input either Wacom or monitor frame by frame, yes they use computer assisted animation but South park uses an asset bank of pre-configured models.

No comparison in the turn around time of using cut-out vs cels, Rick & Morty is cel animation too.


----------

